# Archer's Tape - A companion program to Archer's Mark



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Very interesting. Downloaded the program and sent a file from my iphone. Spit out a nice chart...the tape is kinda cramped, though. Numbers overlapping at the low end. I haven't watched the entire video ( will over the next couple days) but is there a way to only show the 10 yd/meter numbers vs every 5 on the tape? The charts appear to be a great way to have backup marks in the event you lose yr phone. 

I need to get my bows reset for outdoors so it will be a bit before I can verify all the marks vs tape.

Thanks for pursuing this!!!

Oh, BTW, I received about 6-8 security warnings from my computer while downloading and installing Archers Tape. Just an FYI. Windows 7, IE 11.0.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. Yep, the tape gets kinda cramped at the short yardage end and will so even more the faster your bow. Right now, what you see is what you get, :wink:, but I've no problem in making changes if enough feedback is provided. I always carry the marks card and use it instead of pulling my phone out between every target. Of course, if I have to make adjustments at the range, I have to use the phone, but I try to have everything set ahead of time. For me, the tape, is primarily used to double check that I set the correct value from the card. Again, thanks for the feedback.



hdracer said:


> Very interesting. Downloaded the program and sent a file from my iphone. Spit out a nice chart...the tape is kinda cramped, though. Numbers overlapping at the low end. I haven't watched the entire video ( will over the next couple days) but is there a way to only show the 10 yd/meter numbers vs every 5 on the tape? The charts appear to be a great way to have backup marks in the event you lose yr phone.
> 
> I need to get my bows reset for outdoors so it will be a bit before I can verify all the marks vs tape.
> 
> ...


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Since Archers Mark works with an iphone, will you be making a program that works with an apple computer or better yet with a tablet? I do not have a windows computer and am unable to use archers tape but love archers mark. Right now I have to manually feed the numbers into an excel program.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I have no plans at this time to write anything for the Mac line of computers. I jumped on the MacBook Pro bandwagon for a while, but it simply did not meet my needs and I sold it.

As far as having to manually enter your numbers into Excel, why don't you just load the .csv file that Archer's Mark already provides?

And I'm sure you're aware that there are several Windows emulators for Apple OSX.



huteson2us2 said:


> Since Archers Mark works with an iphone, will you be making a program that works with an apple computer or better yet with a tablet? I do not have a windows computer and am unable to use archers tape but love archers mark. Right now I have to manually feed the numbers into an excel program.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Archers advantage works on mac


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

And the price of eggs in China is considerably less than in the US. :darkbeer:




Sasquech said:


> Archers advantage works on mac


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

What I mean't to say was that I import the numbers from .cvs into my Excel on my Mac and then manually cut and paste. Archers Tape does the hard work for me as a program. I started using my wife's window's laptop yesterday, but I did not properly shut down her computer afterwards so I may have lost my ability to use her computer again.


----------

